# oxi clean & elastic



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have been throwing a bit of oxi clean in with every wash for a while.
The clothes seem to get cleaner..but..

For the last few weeks I have had more than one elasic thing do the stretch & sound & no recoil.. One pair of socks & 2 necklines..

I have never had that happen and oxiclean is the only thing I have done different.i know that no bleach was used on these..I only use bleach on a few white things like towels..


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Been waiting for a response on this 'cause I don't know anything about oxi clean and elastic, but I wonder if that's why my garden clog stretch socks go wonky. (Thought it would be better than chlorine bleach.) I've tried to find out excactly what's in it before with no luck. :help:


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I did research on this some time ago and found the active ingredient is powdered hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Acde, that really informs my use of this stuff on old textiles. Color safe is what the container says, but I've had changes happen, especially with printed goods. I've always used hydrogen peroxide specifically to bleach grass and fruit stains, now I understand what's going on here. :benice:


----------

